# Recommendation sought!



## SockToy (Mar 21, 2013)

So, I have a Silvia & Mazzer SJ, with PID kit (the Silvia, not the SJ, obv).

(Though PID on a grinder sounds... no, never mind.)

My dad loves Coffee.

My dad makes a lot of Coffee on a stove top espresso thing.

He also has an aeropress.

He buys nice monmouth beans

He grinds them in a swirly blade cutty crushy burny thing. Its horrible. It must be stopped.

What is the best pop-friendly burr grinder for around 150, second hand? It needs to be more counter-top friendly than the SJ, and preferably quiet.... any help? When I was doing my own frenzied research it was more 'What is the stupidest thing I can possibly get past her ind...'... I mean 'What is the best quality for what I can afford, size no object'

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

SockToy said:


> What is the best pop-friendly burr grinder for around 150, second hand? It needs to be more counter-top friendly than the SJ, and preferably quiet.... any help? When I was doing my own frenzied research it was more 'What is the stupidest thing I can possibly get past her ind...'... I mean 'What is the best quality for what I can afford, size no object'


Well possibly the Eureka Mignon used, it would certainly be small and easy to use....it's about as quiet as anything else and will give decent grind quality, plus last for a long time....don't know what they go for used though.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mignons are sought after. More likely to be looking at £200 for a used one.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Baratza Encore? £140

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/baratza-encore


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Ascaso i-Mini Polished will be under budget 2nd hand. Mignon is better, but not as much better as some may say.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sage smart grinder £200?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't get an Ascaso iMini for brewed, too much fiddling around.

Check ebay for old Bunn and Ditting grinders, good for brewed.


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

worth looking at this review http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/compactgrinder1closerlookv3.pdf Ascaso i-1 polished comes out well at its price point. I paid £120 for a 4 week old one with only one bag of coffee through it from this forum. IMHO better than the Iberital MC2 I used to have, and neater and better looking. I don't think any grinder within the OPs budget (or even a lot more) is going to be good for switching between espresso grind and brewed, so in my view that's a bit of a red herring.


----------

